# Sony dumping video camera prices monday...



## leGreve (Jun 30, 2017)

...already happened in the UK.

I was in the limbo of looking at the Scarlet-w.... then the C300, then the C200 then 300 again and then Panasonic EVA-1 was announced.
Today I learned that Sony is dumping their prices on the FS7 II and FS5. And we are not talking small dumps.

I figure it's a necessary move to counter both the C200 and the Panasonic EVA-1. If people fork out for a camera now, then probably wont buy another one later this year.

But go check it out yourself, both ProAV, CVP and others are displaying the new prices. I talked to my local guys in Denmark and they both confirmed there will be a new price set on monday.

Makes it even harder to make a choice :S


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 30, 2017)

Competition is good. It forces prices down. I'm concerned that Lexar leaving the consumer flash memory market will let prices rise. Lexar makes their own memory and is able to force the market to keep prices low.


----------

